# Lap Top Mapping



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Did anyone know that Navionics is now available for laptop use and as long as your laptop has either a built in gps or separate gps attached it will work and show your exact location on the chart.


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

No, there is not.

You can get it on Ipad, Iphone and Android


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/en-us/app/dd337be9-0db8-4ee7-b2be-c5a6ccca5795

Need to be running windows 8 or higher.


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

jcoholich said:


> http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/en-us/app/dd337be9-0db8-4ee7-b2be-c5a6ccca5795
> 
> Need to be running windows 8 or higher.


Right so new I forgot about it


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

jcoholich said:


> Need to be running windows 8 or higher.


*Worst* marketing strategt... EVER.

Edit:

You are incorrect. =/


----------

